# Gear lube /oil



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey all,

Wondering what you use for your tjets. WhenI was a kid we all used the little red bottle. I've read some use oil on some parts and grease on others. 

Is the the best way to go? Is ther one thats good for all?

Thanks, Brian


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Brian, the red stuff is still good, if you can get it. I use a special oil from www.kc-jets.mahorkc.com. when you get in touch with those fine folks, tell them alpink sent you and you want the same oil he uses for his FRAY car. you can also try www.echorr.com for information and/or email [email protected] .


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Al
Are you talking about Habby's lube (FreeJet and L.A.B.)? I have been using that since meeting him in KC a while back. Really good stuff.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

beast, yes, those are the names of the oils that Hiram sold me. and I use em on everything that runs. lasts a very long time and doesn't attract too much dirt. highly recommended from here!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I have multiple big name HO oils, and found that I keep coming back to. Its thicker than most, so it not a opps i forgot to oil my car in the middle of a race oil, but in just a few warmup minutes, it got the car going and seems last way longer then any other brand i have tried


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info alpink and all. FreeJet and L.A.B. it is.

Brian


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

BTW: stuff works great on fishing reels and firearms too.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

btw
my oil mix

mobil1 or gtx synthetic 
30 to 50% lucas oil additive 

sometimes I add some marvel mystery oil.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

my 2 cents

the smaller the applicator the better, you do not need much, most new oils are safe for plastics.
For a good lube & good bottle with small hole BSRT HT372 G Lube 375.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have some original "Red" oil and some of X2C AFX oils that I really but I recently bought some Thunder Oil off the bay and like it really well, seems to be very slick after you run it in.

Boosted


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Khim from Slot Car Express sent me a pack of his oil,gear lube and comm drops and I'm really impressed with all of it.Doesn't gum the motor up,lasts, and the comm drops work fantastic.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the mix i suggested gives you enough oil for a very long time
no gumming
and adjustable to your likes


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bump up for the expertise expressed by so many and comparison to a similar, if not much longer, thread.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

From a similar thread:

Like I said before, I respect everyone's personal choice for lubes. It's like liquor, everyone's got their favorite drink. As for Aero-Car's products, just want to share something that I found to be really good and designed specifically for slot cars. Very low viscosity and very high lubricity. Those (2) key qualities really enhance the performance of slot cars. The economics of Aero-Car's products are in the effectiveness and the small amounts needed to do the job. I'm more about performance than I am about saving a few pennies. JMHO.


----------

